# News & Current Events > World News & Affairs >  Old article: Chinese sub surfaces in the middle of U.S. Navy exercise

## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...#ixzz14zFuV1Ho




> American military chiefs have been left dumbstruck by an undetected Chinese submarine popping up at the heart of a recent Pacific exercise and close to the vast U.S.S. Kitty Hawk - a 1,000ft supercarrier with 4,500 personnel on board.
> By the time it surfaced the 160ft Song Class diesel-electric attack submarine is understood to have sailed within viable range for launching torpedoes or missiles at the carrier.
> According to senior Nato officials the incident caused consternation in the U.S. Navy.
> The Americans had no idea China's fast-growing submarine fleet had reached such a level of sophistication, or that it posed such a threat.


Was this an accident or a display of power?

----------


## Zippyjuan

Story is from three years ago but it was a show of just what Chinese military technology was capable of.

----------


## pcosmar

> Was this an accident or ,,,,,,


A *Warning.*



is this is an old story, or did it happen again?

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

> A *Warning.*
> 
> 
> 
> is this is an old story, or did it happen again?


Seems to have happened a couple years ago but I do not remember hearing a thing about it.

----------


## Zippyjuan

I saw it on the news back then and the thread here reminded me of it.

----------


## oyarde

> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...#ixzz14zFuV1Ho
> 
> 
> 
> Was this an accident or a display of power?


Display , and they never miss a chance, normal posturing behaviour for them .

----------


## Madly_Sane

hah, this is very amusing.  Those chinese sure do have some balls, I'll give them that.

----------


## pcosmar

> Display , and they never miss a chance, normal posturing behaviour for them .


Posturing?
I would say that they have a right to defend their coast.
The US ships were in their territorial waters, or very close.  As I remember they were spying on the Chinese at the time.
There was some claim of Oceanographic Research or some such. 
A task force doing research,,,right.

----------


## pcosmar

> hah, this is very amusing.  Those chinese sure do have some balls, I'll give them that.


And very quiet submarines.

----------


## Madly_Sane

Indeed

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Story is from three years ago but it was a show of just what Chinese military technology was capable of.


Yep old story. 

Let me fix this for you:




> it was a show of just what US Chinese military technology was capable of.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> And very quiet submarines.


With technology from the US. Wasn't it Toshiba who sold US submarine technology many years ago?

----------


## Madly_Sane

Probably did, hard to keep track of all the BS that goes on while trying to sort out fact from fallacy, and also while remembering all of it, or atleast trying to remember all of it.

----------


## osan

> Was this an accident or a display of power?


T'was no accident, methinks.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> With technology from the US. Wasn't it Toshiba who sold US submarine technology many years ago?


Yeah... to both the Russkies and Chinese.

http://www.fas.org/spp/eprint/snf03221.htm




> In 1987, Toshiba Machine, a subsidiary of Toshiba, was accused of illegally selling CNC milling machines used to produce very quiet submarine propellers to the Soviet Union in violation of the CoCom agreement, an international embargo on certain countries to COMECON countries. The Toshiba-Kongsberg scandal involved a subsidiary of Toshiba and the Norwegian company Kongsberg Vaapenfabrikk. The incident strained relations between the United States and Japan, and resulted in the arrest and prosecution of two senior executives, as well as the imposition of sanctions on the company by both countries.[3]  The US had always relied on the fact that the Soviets had noisy boats,  so technology that would make the USSR's submarines harder to detect  created a significant threat to America's security. Senator John Heinz of Pennsylvania said "What Toshiba and Kongsberg did was ransom the security of the United States for $517 million."

----------

